# Tell me your bucket list



## Renegade (Dec 15, 2016)

Hey everyone. I searched to see if this was already posted and didnt find anything. So tell me your bucket list, what sort of things do you wish to accomplish before The final curtain?

Mine

Start my own off the grid organic Farm
Instead of always working for other peoples farms.. and invite all my dirty friends and anyone chill to come live free..(you dont have to be dirty to come live there but it helps)

Go somewhere outside of america for the first time..: maybe Amsterdam (i know its a little over rated but who cares) and when i get there i will smoke copious amounts of fine marijuana with pretty ladies around me.

Start some type of program or shelter where i can help improve other peoples lives if they desire help.

I dont really have loads of ambition to do a lot of the normal things people put on their bucket lists.. thats pretty much it for me..i just wanna be free for the rest of my life.. your turn.


----------



## 6bummin6it6 (Dec 16, 2016)

Find bigfoot

Release a punk rock album.

Play a show opening for a really awesome band like the adolescents or something

Crack

Attend a black metal concert in norway

Learn to cultivate spores and grow my own magic mushrooms 

One day id like to have my own recording studio. 

Make and smoke hash with the natives in Nepal

And i would like to help the terminally ill gain the right to their own death. Physicians assisted suicide. I know I'll want it to be legal in my state when im old and suffering but my body just won't quit. All so hospitals and insurance companies can make money while you lay there in agonizing pain. 





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J120A using the Squat the Planet mobile app!


----------



## Renegade (Dec 16, 2016)

6bummin6it6 said:


> Find bigfoot
> 
> Release a punk rock album.
> 
> ...


Awesome list I wanna catch big foot with u and do shrooms..


----------



## Ramtide (Dec 16, 2016)

I want to stow away on a ship.

Fucking normies


----------



## outskirts (Dec 18, 2016)

If I told you... I'd have to kill you.


----------



## Renegade (Dec 19, 2016)

outskirts said:


> If I told you... I'd have to kill you.


 sounds exciting what ever is.


----------

